# why does this game feel so incomplete?



## EuIetta (Jun 1, 2020)

new horizons feels so incomplete to me. i don't know if it is the lack of previous npcs, the lack of items, or what. : /
it just feels so empty ???

i feel like they really need to add more items into the game. especially some of the things from pocket camp & new leaf. how can they add so many things to a mobile game, and decide to not put it into their actual $60 game that people were waiting so eagerly for. add more buildings. just. _something._

new leaf had lots of little things that just makes that game better in general. perfect fruit. special tree stumps. diving. actual informative descriptions in the museum. special furniture sets from amiibo cards. mini games with friends.

do you think they'll add more to this game or do they just not care?​


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2020)

I believe that it only feels "empty" because people are comparing it to its predecessors. While it would be nice if they added content from old titles (and they very likely will), _New Horizons_ isn't _New Leaf 2_ or _Pocket Camp 2_. There is plenty of content in the game, it is just different content.


----------



## EuIetta (Jun 1, 2020)

not asking it to be "_new leaf 2" _or "_pocket camp 2."_
there is a H U G E lack of content.​


----------



## Seroja (Jun 1, 2020)

new leaf had the amiibo update way late into the game, and yeah new horizons is very lacking in furniture, but I'm hopeful they will add more stuff as we go along. apparently they have planned for new updates for the next 3 years to keep things fun!


----------



## Fisher (Jun 1, 2020)

It’s certainly missing features that past games had, but I wouldn’t say it feels ‘incomplete’ as it has many completely new features as well.

Nintendo has said they plan on updating the game for 2-3 years, so they’re obviously holding back content for updates.

Obviously this is frustrating for the time being, but I believe most features from old games will eventually be added in like diving and such. Just have to be patient.


----------



## buny (Jun 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe that it only feels "empty" because people are comparing it to its predecessors. While it would be nice if they added content from old titles (and they very likely will), _New Horizons_ isn't _New Leaf 2_ or _Pocket Camp 2_. There is plenty of content in the game, it is just different content.



i don't really agree with that, personally. I absolutely love the game and I don't see it as a New Leaf 2, there's plenty of good changes they made and they added crafting which is fantastic. But it does feel like there are some empty holes throughout, with the smallish collection of items, lack of activities to do in multiplayer, now they removed the interesting Mystery Islands, etc. And let's not even mention the glitches. My game has glitched twice and still isn't fixed. I love the conveniences they added in NH, but I miss the content they removed. Still love the game and I'm looking forward to whatever they add in the future<3


----------



## Manah (Jun 1, 2020)

We really, REALLY need furniture updates that aren't events.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 1, 2020)

Pocket Camp is a mobile game designed to cause people to spend way more than $60 to get items from gacha. I don't know why that is a standard a fixed price game should aspire to.

New Horizons is also not a "one and done" model like previous games, but rather a game as a service, so you are not paying for just the initial content, but the content that comes at a later date.


----------



## Meowria (Jun 1, 2020)

Because technically it is. We’re supposed to be getting updates within the next 2-3 years. I kinda like and dislike it at the same time. Yeah updates will give us more things to do and make the game fresh every once in a while but I would like to have had everything at once.

I have hope that once the game starts getting more updates it will feel les empty and start being a better overall game than New Leaf.


----------



## MaxM (Jun 1, 2020)

Because they're going to update it once a month for the next 2 - 3 years. I'm glad they didn't give us everything at once as we'd get bored quickly. RIP all my other games though.


----------



## moon_child (Jun 1, 2020)

Pocket Camp is an errand game where animals have nothing better to do than boss you around. It’s a glorified bring me game. It has a lot of items but you have to spend leaf tickets for a chance to win some of the items and there’s a high risk of getting duplicates. It’s a trap so you’d pay more and more for a mobile game where you can do nothing but gather and gather and gather.

New Leaf, although has more shops and buildings and NPCs suffer so much in terms of experience and game play. The shops and items they have don’t add more than a few minutes into my gameplay and I don’t care for fortune tellers or shops that sell me two kinds of bushes per day, both of which will die if I plant them someplace wrong. I also don’t miss seeing my town looking like a desert because I like to play a lot and run around a lot. I hate dead flowers and flowers that die when I run. I also don’t care for tacky themed furnitures made of balloons and covered all over in dots or crazy colors. I don’t like only being able to change my appearance once a day and having to pay for it every single time. I also don’t like Isabelle telling me I have to put the lamp post two freaking spaces away from the bench because they have to have buffer spaces all around each other. It looks weird. I also hate not having control over where villagers plop their houses. I hate save scumming and plot resetting is a chore. I also don’t like being anxious every three days trying to rumor monger who’s planning to move out. I hate that I can’t invite campers when I have a full town. I could go on and on.

I don’t care if there are less furnitures. They look way more decent and classier than all of the sets in NL combined. No amount of furniture, NPCs, or buildings can compare to the control, comfort and smooth gameplay NH has offered and to me, playing without the kind of stress and anxiety NL had, NH is definitely more than enough.


----------



## buny (Jun 1, 2020)

moon_child said:


> New Leaf, although has more shops and buildings and NPCs suffer so much in terms of experience and game play. The shops and items they have don’t add more than a few minutes into my gameplay and I don’t care for fortune tellers or shops that sell me two kinds of bushes per day, both of which will die if I plant them someplace wrong. I also don’t miss seeing my town looking like a desert because I like to play a lot and run around a lot. I hate dead flowers and flowers that die when I run. I also don’t care for tacky themed furnitures made of balloons and covered all over in dots or crazy colors. I don’t like only being able to change my appearance once a day and having to pay for it every single time. I also don’t like Isabelle telling me I have to put the lamp post two freaking spaces away from the bench because they have to have buffer spaces all around each other. It looks weird. I also hate not having control over where villagers plop their houses. I hate save scumming and plot resetting is a chore. I also don’t like being anxious every three days trying to rumor monger who’s planning to move out. I hate that I can’t invite campers when I have a full town. I could go on and on.



oof, i really don't miss these things either, just thinking about plot resetting makes me sick ;;;


----------



## moon_child (Jun 1, 2020)

And I forgot to say, I’ll give up the entire Rococo series just to see Marshal angrily chewing away at his sandwich any day. Lol. Given that he sings so much and blushes when I clap, I’ll throw in an entire Gracie furniture set.


----------



## Luciaaaa (Jun 1, 2020)

Totally appreciate where you are coming from. 

I have a different outlook, personally I'm kind of glad that things are coming through updates and stuff, means the game will continue to stay fresh. 

The game IS incomplete, but to me that kind of makes it more exciting?!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 1, 2020)

I understand your opinion. However, you can't deny how much of an improvement/innovation this game is to New Leaf. The villagers are so much more expressive, there is a whole new crafting system, you can place villager plots, you can invite a camper when you have 10 villagers (a huge step-up from New Leaf), villagers can't move out randomly when you haven't played for awhile, the list goes on and on... Additionally, 3 years of updates are promised, so how could you be mad?


----------



## stiney (Jun 1, 2020)

To me the game doesn't feel incomplete. There's a ton to do and I'm getting a lot of satisfaction. And the updates will keep it fresh so I don't think I'll get tired of the grind the way I did in NL.

I will say I didn't get much enjoyment out of some of the beloved NPCs like Katrina (who was useless once you got her hats), the Dream Suite wasn't interesting to me, Kapp'n is a creep and I didn't find the island mini-games fun, especially in multi-player (and beetle-farming became a grind), and I found diving somewhere between "tedious" and "throw my 3DS across the room in frustration only not really because no auto-save plus Resetti" depending on the day and the diving creature in question and how many jellyfish there were.


----------



## sfelix (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm desperate for more furniture, I miss the modern furniture, the lovely furniture (I don't actually like the lovely furniture for my own house but I felt like it suited some of the villagers) and the polka dot set from NL was my absolute fav. The regal series which I totally forgot about until I googled it just now... and sooo.... much more... and I miss having Cyrus customise furniture with fabrics too. It feels like every villager in this game uses either the cabana sets or the wooden block or log stuff.


----------



## coderp (Jun 1, 2020)

It is incomplete, by virtue of them adding new/reintroduced items via updates. That is the definition of releasing an incomplete game, and it's not like any previous title they've released. Some like it, some despise it. I personally think it was a bad idea to lock things like shop upgrades or furniture series behind DLC updates. It reeks of them forcing us into long-term Online subscriptions. My $0.02.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Pocket Camp is an errand game where animals have nothing better to do than boss you around. It’s a glorified bring me game. It has a lot of items but you have to spend leaf tickets for a chance to win some of the items and there’s a high risk of getting duplicates. It’s a trap so you’d pay more and more for a mobile game where you can do nothing but gather and gather and gather.
> 
> New Leaf, although has more shops and buildings and NPCs suffer so much in terms of experience and game play. The shops and items they have don’t add more than a few minutes into my gameplay and I don’t care for fortune tellers or shops that sell me two kinds of bushes per day, both of which will die if I plant them someplace wrong. I also don’t miss seeing my town looking like a desert because I like to play a lot and run around a lot. I hate dead flowers and flowers that die when I run. I also don’t care for tacky themed furnitures made of balloons and covered all over in dots or crazy colors. I don’t like only being able to change my appearance once a day and having to pay for it every single time. I also don’t like Isabelle telling me I have to put the lamp post two freaking spaces away from the bench because they have to have buffer spaces all around each other. It looks weird. I also hate not having control over where villagers plop their houses. I hate save scumming and plot resetting is a chore. I also don’t like being anxious every three days trying to rumor monger who’s planning to move out. I hate that I can’t invite campers when I have a full town. I could go on and on.
> 
> I don’t care if there are less furnitures. They look way more decent and classier than all of the sets in NL combined. No amount of furniture, NPCs, or buildings can compare to the control, comfort and smooth gameplay NH has offered and to me, playing without the kind of stress and anxiety NL had, NH is definitely more than enough.



yeah, I think the big problem is people viewing the older games through rose coloured glasses. I have just started trying to simultaneously play all of the animal crossing games as frequently as I can, and honestly it can be hard to appreciate something until it's taken away from you.

the customisation in new horizons is astronomical, the amount of customisation a regular casual player can achieve in this game is in my opinion 100x more exciting and pretty than anything even a save-file hacker could achieve in new leaf.

I understand the empty feeling, because sometimes I feel it too. but to me this game comparatively feels like it has more content (or at least the same amount of content) than the other games so far, without even considering future updates that will be added. and I know it's a generic response, but most of the things OP mentioned are very likely or have even been proven/evidenced to be returning via datamining. I do kinda like receiving new features via updates because it keeps the game from getting stale even if you pile up hundreds of hours on the game but I can understand why some don't really like it as much


----------



## Believe (Jun 1, 2020)

While I think New Horizons is a great game, I think the lack of furniture is what kills me. I recently revisited my New Leaf town and the number of furniture I could use  that aren't available in this iteration is insane... between food items, basic furniture sets, and greenery items it really astounds me how much we don't have in comparison. I agree these are different games, but the drop in variety sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Cnydaquil (Jun 1, 2020)

to be honest im glad there planning to add updates for three years!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 1, 2020)

Incomplete is an adjective that could be used for every iteration in the series, and is 100% a matter of perspective (I'm not trying to be smug, just adding to the discussion).

For me, the game has an insane amount of potential, which is crazy considering where it started.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 1, 2020)

It might be because they’re sticking on updates after the release?


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 1, 2020)

I feel almost the same, but the new features are great too and I don't think I can live without terraforming / freely moving buildings / outdoor furniture etc. 
I also think NH will get the PC treatment, as PC has really evolved over time and looking at it now shows such a huge improvement to the game compared to when it first released.

It's a shame my friends who enjoyed NL have already put NH down because of this reason though...the newcomers (from my friends) as well. They all think it's empty compared to NL and I can see many people feeling the same way. While I feel like it's missing so much stuff that I loved about past games I'm still playing it a lot and still eager for what's to come.


----------



## voltairenism (Jun 1, 2020)

because it is lol


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

As others have said, it's probably because they intend to add more content in future updates! I'm looking forward to the addition of some of my favourite furniture sets like rococo and sloppy


----------



## Romaki (Jun 2, 2020)

The game plays in real time, so you can't say it's incomplete until you experienced each season. Personally I was content with Spring, the terraforming and furniture outside brought a lot to the table and made stuff like pathing more fun. The mystery islands became pretty boring after the nerf and it definitely doesn't come close to Tortimer's Club. That and the furniture sets missing is a huge negative. We got all these new items for inside and outside, but it's more like playing the Sims and not Animal Crossing. And the random colors are a giant nuisance.

Either way, I can't say a $60 game is bad when it's given me 500 hours of enjoyment.  I know we judge Animal Crossing on a different level and most of the criticism comes from a genuine place, but people like to ignore how New Leaf started. It was 30 days between each shop. And I don't really see too much of a difference between those two games. Diving should return, but the rest makes sense for an island setting.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 2, 2020)

I think they’ll be adding a lot of things over the next couple years to keep the game fresh.
I just hope they don’t wait too long between the bigger updates so people don’t totally go off the game. 
I’m still enjoying it though. I’ve just unlocked terraforming so I still have a lot to do.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 2, 2020)

glitches, lacking in furniture, some amiibo villagers and NPCs cut, waiting for updates probably


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 2, 2020)

As other previous commenters have said, NH blows NL out of the water for me as NL may have had more content in name but it was largely minutes work of gameplay. I have over 400 hours in NH and that’s largely because of all the things in NH that wasn’t in NL.

I will say this, however. While I feel like NH has a great and expansive foundation, more than any other AC game, NH won’t impress me unless Nintendo takes advantage of that and really makes some stellar updates. I don’t simply want New Leaf features. Let’s face it, the AC games have gotten away with replicating the same things for 20 years. NH is the first game to really shake that up but they need to keep going.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2020)

That's because it is. It needs more furniture badly.


----------



## FaerieRose (Jun 2, 2020)

Believe said:


> food items



Most of food was added with Welcome amiibo, over four years after New Leaf's initial release.


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 2, 2020)

i agree we need more furniture. i also wish we weren't locked into only getting 1 color of things in the store/nook miles shop and can't customize them. here again this is forcing us to buy the online subscription so we can trade with other people. i don't think that's fair. and i'm the person that always buys the guide cause i like having the information and the helpful lists but because they are holding back that guide doesn't have near the amount of info it should. and i get the not wanting people to get bored but look at like the sims, it was complete game right off but still added more down the line with the expansion packs to keep it interesting.


----------



## pochy (Jun 2, 2020)

it feels especially empty with this gap of nothing to do during the summer... everybody is rushing to finish every single update that comes along so that they won't get left behind. it actually stresses me a bit lol.

i wish they implemented new festivals for summer, like maybe a summer festival like in the anime. there'd be food stands and season exclusive furniture, maybe some fireworks and sparklers, and some cute clothing! they could even add a mini game stand with redd being the vendor (like in new leaf during new year's) and prizes ranging from common to super rare!!!

okay, but that's just me fantasizing~~ haha
i just wish the game were more involved with the characters, kinda like tomodachi life


----------



## Rize (Jun 2, 2020)

I think it's because they want to progressively give the items/updates and not all at once. I like gradually getting the NPCS/items along the way as it gives people a reason to keep coming back.


----------



## Morningowl (Jun 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I believe that it only feels "empty" because people are comparing it to its predecessors. While it would be nice if they added content from old titles (and they very likely will), _New Horizons_ isn't _New Leaf 2_ or _Pocket Camp 2_. There is plenty of content in the game, it is just different content.


Yes Yes Yes!!!!

I don't think people are fair when comparing them. What I have seen is most people compare the end of the New Leaf's Journey to the Beginning of New Horizon's Journey. Not beginning to beginning plus forgetting the welcome to amiibo wasn't until 4 years in and brought lot of furniture with it. Believe or not in a different thread about furniture initially NL and NH have roughly the same amount furniture but the notable difference at this point is there are sets from NL that have yet to make an appearance.

The Exceptions vs Reality, Its not bad to have huge expectations but unfortunately that can lead to huge disappointments. From my understanding New leaf if wanted you to you could know for most what your were getting because of the different releases dates. New horizons we didn't know what to expect(other then the directs) and the mention of free updates for a while.

Also, I do love New leaf and It okay to prefer it over New Horizons but I think people forgetting the annoying nuances that NL had too. I am curious how many have actually gone back to NL since NH came out just see to the differences for better and for worse not just relying on memory that could of been years since last played. In my opinion I have gone back and I didn't change feelings toward NL but it did make me appreciate NH more and do prefer it but everyone going to have different experiences.

Also Also Side note - Animal Crossing vs Sims is I believe is a HORRIBLE comparison, I get it those game franchises has a concept and hopefully each installment is a improvement upon that concept(Now its your opinion if they have done that or not. ) and that their communities will always debate which installment is the best .


----------



## Jules (Jun 2, 2020)

I think looking back at AC games, there have been reasons to be frustrated at all of them. I was frustrated by ACNH at the beginning. I am still frustrated by the lack of dialogue. But the game's additions, its relaxing nature (no worrying about someone randomly moving lol), and promised updates are very satisfying. 

I would agree with you though, I wish there were more events. I miss Flea Market weekend from Wild World where you could buy items from your villagers' households, I miss town tune day (La Di Da Day, a little), Gracie pulling up into your town... but we at least have the promise of more content.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

a lot of things are missing, unfortunately. every animal crossing game has had something to complain about but this is the first game where a lot of features and characters that have been around since the beginning are currently missing - new horizons changed a lot and while some of it is for the better, like more decorative freedom, it also took a few steps back and took some things away, which is unfortunate. but the good news is, nintendo has a lot of things planned for this game and while it might be lacking in certain elements right now, who’s to say we won’t have a lot of it back in a years time?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 2, 2020)

Because it is. We have at least 3 years before it is _maybe _complete. I’m happy with the game so far. I don’t want to play it for hours and hours but I still love playing each day.


----------



## Baroque (Jun 2, 2020)

While it did remove a lot of stuff that I hope gets patched in, they did add a _lot_ of stuff, most important of which is terraforming. This is HUGE. Unlike in ALL previous games, you can make your island look almost exactly like you want, you can even have villagers move to specific locations as opposed to them just randomly deciding to dump their houses right in front of a cool thing you were working on. Furniture can be placed outside, now, further enhancing the customization of your island! The game is no longer about just making your house look cool, you now have to make your entire island look sweet!

Like others have pointed out, it’s unfair to compare the game to say New Leaf or Pocket Camp because that’s not what the game is trying to be, it isn’t a sequel to those games. It’s doing its own thing And the truth is that it might not be for everyone, ultimately.

But yeah, I do hope stuff gets added into the game over time. Like Brewster


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 2, 2020)

Given how the switch games all have had major updates and patches and dlc, I would assume the same for New Horizons! It definitely feels like it’s going that direction with the events that are released each month. 

I actually have found the release of content to be a good pace. Plenty to do at the beginning of the month and as it tapers down, a new month comes with new events and content. I actually might be in the minority when I say this but I prefer this over all the content being released at once. Keeps me playing the game.


----------



## crispmaples (Jun 2, 2020)

The whole industry is like "rush rush game, put in content later" and I hate it so much. :c so many things I thought that were basic functions of all animal crossing games, nowhere to be seen in this one, and we are all stuck just hoping they will come in an update.


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2020)

Because it's an island game with no tropical fruits or diving :[

jk, everything will be "updated" into it I believe


----------



## asuka (Jun 2, 2020)

because it is. they're more than likely going to add stuff as 'dlc' as time goes on to keep up the hype of the game, is my guess. which in my opinion is kinda..dumb? like, you can't even upgrade your nooks further than the first upgrade right now. they needlessly removed a bunch of very popular furniture sets that have been in the game since it's creation for no reason. so they can release it in 6 months and be like omg new acnh DLC! when it's a furniture set that has existed for 19 years. sigh. i love this game and animal crossing so much, but seeing games like pokemon swsh and new horizons being released in the state that they are is just sad on nintendos part. they are more than able to do better and they aren't, and part of me feels like it's because they want people to continue buying into nintendo online every year. it's obnoxious.


----------



## Believe (Jun 2, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Most of food was added with Welcome amiibo, over four years after New Leaf's initial release.


Yes and this game was released 4 years after that. Your point? Should we wait another 4 years? Also conveniently removing the rest of the entirety of my post kindave removes the important context and entire point of what I was saying. But go off


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 2, 2020)

I feel that the main issue people are so focused on is the lacking amount of furniture sets (which I agree with). We went from a PWP system with a lot of limited variety to essentially almost full control over filling our entire island with items. If we didn’t have this newfound control and went back to the same system as New Leaf I’m not sure the amount of furniture would be so glaring (yet). It’s inevitable, given how much room there is to decorate, that islands start feeling very same-y with the furniture since there already isn’t tons of variety and we have so much more space to fill.

I‘m not sure everybody WANTS a zen garden but when there aren’t many alternatives and you’ve already used most of the available furniture some place else, it’s hard not to make one for the sake of variety.

That’s just my opinion, though. Other than that I don’t have many criticisms of the game.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 2, 2020)

Because it is.

Many features from New Leaf, and arguably also staple features from the game's history, were not returned and we have no guarantee about when (or if) we can expect them back.

No gyroids. No Brewster and the café. Few furniture sets. No diving. No tropical fruits. No Pete, Phyllis, and Pelly. No Porter. No Copper and Booker or police station. No Phineas. No Dr. Shrunk. No Katrina and fortune telling. Few shops at all. Few shop upgrades. No GracieGrace and luxury items. No descriptions of the displays in the museum. No move-out letters. No villagers showing the first letter you ever sent to them. Seemingly limited villager interaction. No 3DS/Wii U to play Puzzle League or Desert Island Escape (though I suppose that would have to be altered slightly to fit this game). I'm sure I'm missing many features here.

After a few months of playing, I still think New Leaf is the better game of the two in terms of the content it offers, but I hope Nintendo proves me wrong.


----------



## Fye (Jun 2, 2020)

I agree that we need more furniture sets especially with the ability to put furniture outdoors. My bedroom and beach cafe having the same furniture just feels weird    and more NPCs and buildings would be great but nintendo is clearly releasing them with every few updates so I'm not concerned about that, it'll be nice to welcome them to the island bit by bit

but other than that, it seems like the features that people are missing are mostly New Leaf specific ones. Most of the core AC features are in this game, apart from villagers visiting our houses I guess. If they bring over a few features from NL that would be great, but honestly New Horizons has already introduced so many amazing features of its own that I'm pretty happy in that area.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 2, 2020)

I think it's the lack of furniture, food items, house styles, etc.

It can get a little bland only having iron and wood basic furniture.
Makes it hard to have a theme.. other than a redneck, bamboo farmer.


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 2, 2020)

it weirdly enough does, like lacking the features new leaf has?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jun 3, 2020)

For me, the fact that Redd was not in the game at release, means the game was not complete at launch. If they are adding anything more that takes a long time to fully collect (like seafood or gyroids), they should do it soon or they will totally unbalance the game. Doing only diving next Spring for instance, because you need to complete it but already have all the fish and bugs, wouldn't be as fun.

I also really miss the luck system and Katrina. It was my favorite feature in the game. Second was the furniture sets, and oof does it sting to not have those after they have been a series staple for so long.

I didn't expect things that have been in the series since the beginning to be excluded.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 3, 2020)

Mostly because Nintendo isn't releasing all the content at once and rather in chunks.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 3, 2020)

I just want we can have more than 10 villagers xD

P/s: Oh and i want our villagers can do more stuff with item we placing around not just looking at them and smile or turn them off and on lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 3, 2020)

I know what you mean, I felt the same at first. I have really high hopes for NH. I think they intend to add A LOT more in future updates. I just don't see how they wouldn't. Especially considering how well ACNH has sold - they're not gonna just ignore that.


----------



## Knave (Jun 3, 2020)

YueClemes said:


> I just want we can have more than 10 villagers xD



I actually wish that we could revert back to only 8 plots. At least while the villagers have such little dialogue. I hear the same things from both my cranky and snooty villagers because I have a pair of each of them.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 3, 2020)

oh i got ur point lol my island got 3 Lazy so kinda same dialogue everywhere xD


----------



## lars708 (Jun 3, 2020)

It doesn't feel empty to me at all? Yea there are some things missing and all but when I went back to New Leaf it became immediately clear that NH if anything doesn't feel as empty as NL. It's jarring to go back to towns without furniture outside, at least to me.

Also burning question, why do people use smaller font sizes here? Is it meant to be cool? Cute? I can't see very well and it's annoying the heck out of me


----------



## Vextro (Jun 3, 2020)

They developers have said that they will be adding free updates for 2 years so maybe they will add what they couldn't while developing, they even took more time to finish the game so it must've been quite a lot of work to develop the game and polish it so I guess they didn't have much more time to keep delaying to add tons of more content. 

They probably will keep adding new things and probably minigames in later updates, we just gotta wait to see. I do have to agree though that from other games, there does feel like quite a bit of stuff they left out... especially villager text, it's just not as great in this game and runs out quickly. I really hope they add more stuff to make the game interesting 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



lars708 said:


> It doesn't feel empty to me at all? Yea there are some things missing and all but when I went back to New Leaf it became immediately clear that NH if anything doesn't feel as empty as NL. It's jarring to go back to towns without furniture outside, at least to me.
> 
> Also burning question, why do people use smaller font sizes here? Is it meant to be cool? Cute? I can't see very well and it's annoying the heck out of me


I think people do it as sort of like a facade, trying to roleplay a sort of character or something. Maybe people do it to express how they would talk IRL, like if someone is more introverted or isn't as confident in talking, they use smaller text to not seem like they are yelling or talking loudly. Just my two sense


----------



## asuka (Jun 3, 2020)

lars708 said:


> It doesn't feel empty to me at all? Yea there are some things missing and all but when I went back to New Leaf it became immediately clear that NH if anything doesn't feel as empty as NL. It's jarring to go back to towns without furniture outside, at least to me.



You can't tell me that NH villager interaction is on even remotely close to the same level as NL. Villager interaction may not seem like a huge deal when you're still new to the game, but when you finish your island, your catalogues and museum, the villagers and hanging out with them is the *single* thing you keep playing for. And when you have a handful of 5 lines between each personality, and villagers that never ping you unless it's for a reaction (which won't happen once you've finished your island, you'll have unlocked them all by this point) the game gets very stale very, very fast. In NL, across 2 copies, I had 3,800 hours played. I finished my town somewhat early on, but kept coming back time and time again for the priceless villager interactions. I accidentally made my favorite villager, Jacques, move out from TTing to much. My friend adopted him, I cycled 16 villagers, and got him back. He remembered me the entire time. I'd visit her town weekly to see him and he'd always tell me how much he missed me. Some of the NL dialogue is very sentimental, and it's a large part of what keeps people coming back. To see how much this department lacks in favor of customization of your island is depressing. 

Just my hot take, I know people play the game for different reasons, but AC has always been my comfort game since I was 8 years old, and I'm 23 now. There's just things about NH that lacks that comfiness, and I hope we do get it back.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 3, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Also burning question, why do people use smaller font sizes here? Is it meant to be cool? Cute? I can't see very well and it's annoying the heck out of me



It’s usually an aesthetic thing. Some people use small font, some use a different color, others type strictly in lowercase. There’s even some that do all three. It’s pretty common to see on forums that lets users personalize their posts, not just here.

—-

On topic though, I’ve been playing this game for months straight since release, I went back to play some of NL recently and oh boy is it rough to get back to. I did not miss plot resetting and stressing about random move outs at all. While I do miss some of the sets like sleek and rococo, I think the trade off for flexibility of where to put items makes it worth it. Though, I do hope they add more furniture in the future, both old and new.

Really, moon on the first page described my feelings about the game perfectly.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 3, 2020)

asuka said:


> You can't tell me that NH villager interaction is on even remotely close to the same level as NL.



Well I didn't tell you because I didn't talk about villagers at all so you're right about that. It's been a while since I've last played New Leaf intensively but in my memory the dialogue variety wasn't that much different? I do definitely recall people having the same exact complaints about New Leaf's dialogue when that game was new.

Also I feel like you might exaggerate the sentimental part. Villagers in NH still tell you they miss you all the same.

Don't know enough about the subject to further discuss it but personally I haven't really run into issues regarding villager dialogue. In fact I was impressed how they make various observations on items outside, they have unique dialogue for many of them.

I guess there's always room for improvement? lol


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 3, 2020)

asuka said:


> You can't tell me that NH villager interaction is on even remotely close to the same level as NL. Villager interaction may not seem like a huge deal when you're still new to the game, but when you finish your island, your catalogues and museum, the villagers and hanging out with them is the *single* thing you keep playing for. And when you have a handful of 5 lines between each personality, and villagers that never ping you unless it's for a reaction (which won't happen once you've finished your island, you'll have unlocked them all by this point) the game gets very stale very, very fast. In NL, across 2 copies, I had 3,800 hours played. I finished my town somewhat early on, but kept coming back time and time again for the priceless villager interactions. I accidentally made my favorite villager, Jacques, move out from TTing to much. My friend adopted him, I cycled 16 villagers, and got him back. He remembered me the entire time. I'd visit her town weekly to see him and he'd always tell me how much he missed me. Some of the NL dialogue is very sentimental, and it's a large part of what keeps people coming back. To see how much this department lacks in favor of customization of your island is depressing.
> 
> Just my hot take, I know people play the game for different reasons, but AC has always been my comfort game since I was 8 years old, and I'm 23 now. There's just things about NH that lacks that comfiness, and I hope we do get it back.



Basically everything you said is still the same mechanic wise in NH. Heck my friends villager even remembered me after he moved to a whole new island. I’d have to ask you to really consider whether you are letting nostalgia greatly improve your opinion of NL’s dialogue. My villagers ask me for stuff all the time, I’m constantly being harassed by gifts and The whole automation feature in NH makes the villagers feel way more alive then the robots of NL. I get new dialogue virtually every day, and I don’t know why people are suddenly forgetting that repeat dialogue was a major complaint for NL (as well as virtually every AC game tbh that I’ve read up on) but at least it’s not the bland, colorless dialogue that NL mostly was. I will continue to preach the amazing and flavorful localization job on NH.

But IDK I’ve been consistently watching let’s plays of NL (can’t be bothered to play it again) to try and objectively compare and frankly I’d be interested if you have gone back to NL and really seen how to the villagers are in a way that wasn’t  colored by nostalgia. Not saying it’s the best in the series, but NH is definitely an improvement in the villager as a unit.

Now I will concede that events need to involve villagers more. But this isn’t exactly something NL did much better either (and NH basically follows the same formula just with an extra twist on the DIY like for Bunny Day). I do wish the fishing tourney in NH was actually a tourney and we had a celebration though.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 3, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Basically everything you said is still the same mechanic wise in NH. Heck my friends villager even remembered me after he moved to a whole new island. I’d have to ask you to really consider whether you are letting nostalgia greatly improve your opinion of NL’s dialogue. My villagers ask me for stuff all the time, I’m constantly being harassed by gifts and The whole automation feature in NH makes the villagers feel way more alive then the robots of NL. I get new dialogue virtually every day, and I don’t know why people are suddenly forgetting that repeat dialogue was a major complaint for NL (as well as virtually every AC game tbh that I’ve read up on) but at least it’s not the bland, colorless dialogue that NL mostly was. I will continue to preach the amazing and floacerdul localization job on NH.
> 
> But IDK I’ve been consistently watching let’s plays of NL (can’t be bothered to play it again) to try and objectively compare and frankly I’d be interested if you have gone back to NL and really seen how to villagers are in a way that wasn’t  colored by nostalgia. Not saying it’s the best in the series, but NH is definitely an improvement in the villager as a unit.
> 
> Now I will concede that events need to involve villagers more. But this isn’t exactly something NL did much better either (and NH basically follows the same formula just with an extra twist on the DIY like for Bunny Day). I do wish the fishing tourney in NL was actually a tourney and we had a celebration though.



I appreciate this post because I feel like many people bash on NH based on false memories of NL. I agree with you 100%!

Good to know I'm not the only one with that vision


----------



## asuka (Jun 3, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Basically everything you said is still the same mechanic wise in NH. Heck my friends villager even remembered me after he moved to a whole new island. I’d have to ask you to really consider whether you are letting nostalgia greatly improve your opinion of NL’s dialog. My villagers ask me for stuff all the time, I’m constantly being harassed by gifts and The Who automation feature in NH makes the villagers feel way more alive then the robots of NL. I get new dialogue virtually every day, and I don’t know why people are suddenly forgetting that repeat dialog was a major complaint for NL (as well as virtually every AC game tbh that I’ve read up on) but at least it’s not the bland, colorless dialogue that NL mostly was. I will continue to preach the amazing and floacerdul localization job on NH.
> 
> But IDK I’ve been consistently watching let’s plays of NL (can’t be bothered to play it again) to try and objectively compare and frankly I’d be interested if you have gone back to NL and really seen how to villagers are in a way that wasn’t  colored by nostalgia. Not saying it’s the best in the series, but NH is definitely an improvement in the villager as a unit.
> 
> Now I will concede that events need to involve villagers more. But this isn’t exactly something NL did much better either (and NH basically follows the same formula just with an extra twist on the DIY like for Bunny Day). I do wish the fishing tourney in NL was actually a tourney and we had a celebration though.


I've been playing NL on my second copy this past month, it's not just nostalgia lol, I can see where you would get that idea but it's not that. Villagers only send you mail when you hit a certain friendship threshold, there's no goodbye mail, they don't come to visit you in your home, they don't give you wacky petitions, etc. It feels like having more than 1 personality in your town in NH is just having a broken record playing with a different body. Which don't get me wrong, was a thing in NL as well at a certain point, but in NH it's more like the villagers merely give you one sentence, instead of some random story NL villagers go off on. Which is a bit more engaging and interesting to read, and some of the stories would change as well. Perhaps we just have different opinions on our favorite games haha. But don't get me wrong, I do love NH and am having a blast playing it - I just don't find it as comforting to play as NL, I suppose is the best way to put it


----------



## lars708 (Jun 3, 2020)

asuka said:


> I've been playing NL on my second copy this past month, it's not just nostalgia lol, I can see where you would get that idea but it's not that. Villagers only send you mail when you hit a certain friendship threshold, there's no goodbye mail, they don't come to visit you in your home, they don't give you wacky petitions, etc.



I will say that I kinda miss villagers visiting my house. Despite me always forgetting that I invited them over, which led to me either missing them completely or being surprised by their arrival.

I do *NOT *miss the petitions dear god


----------



## asuka (Jun 3, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Well I didn't tell you because I didn't talk about villagers at all so you're right about that.





lars708 said:


> It doesn't feel empty to me at all?



You referred to NH not being empty at all, I compared NH dialog and interaction feeling 'empty' next to NL, that's all.


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 3, 2020)

> I've been playing NL on my second copy this past month, it's not just nostalgia lol, I can see where you would get that idea but it's not that. Villagers only send you mail when you hit a certain friendship threshold, there's no goodbye mail, they don't come to visit you in your home, they don't give you wacky petitions, etc. It feels like having more than 1 personality in your town in NH is just having a broken record playing with a different body. Which don't get me wrong, was a thing in NL as well at a certain point, but in NH it's more like the villagers merely give you one sentence, instead of some random story NL villagers go off on. Which is a bit more engaging and interesting to read, and some of the stories would change as well.



I do miss the villagers coming to your home . But it is give and take! The villagers actually talk to each other, they actually feel like they live on the island and there’s plenty of one liners in NL too from what I remember but the quality of the dialogue we will have to agree to disagree on!


----------



## asuka (Jun 3, 2020)

lars708 said:


> I will say that I kinda miss villagers visiting my house. Despite me always forgetting that I invited them over, which led to me either missing them completely or being surprised by their arrival.
> 
> I do *NOT *miss the petitions dear god



I liked petitions cause it was fun to see people's towns and meet villagers I otherwise wouldn't see unless they were at my campsite. Also, it was really cute when villagers would insist you come over to their house RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mick (Jun 3, 2020)

I do miss the villager visits, hide and seek games and the petitions. On the other hand, the villagers in this game feel less like animated town ornaments to me, and this time around I have even liked villagers that weren't visually appealing because their dialogue and hobby activities managed to give them at least a little bit of personality.

I would love to see some of the old sets returned but at the same time I feel like I could spend a few hundred hours more just tweaking the outside of my island, I really like not being limited to a handful of items, flowers and custom paths this time around!


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> I do miss the villager visits, hide and seek games and the petitions. On the other hand, the villagers in this game feel less like animated town ornaments to me, and this time around I have even liked villagers that weren't visually appealing because their dialogue and hobby activities managed to give them at least a little bit of personality.



I will preface this by saying I'm a weirdo who finds villagers to be whatever. I don't have dreamies or get all that attached, and I talk to them the least amount possible. I didn't really like villager visits or petitions. It always felt like the villagers had no personality unless they were interacting with you, I guess? But I definitely agree with you that in NH it feels like the villagers have more of their own thing going on, which I like _way _more.

Honestly, I think a lot of it is the game aging up with its fanbase. I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of buyers of the game are long time players, and thus are in their 20-30s, and don't have time for real time visits or long playing sessions (when not in a pandemic lol). However, with the way they've made villagers work in this game, they still feel alive without needing your constant interaction while you get other things done in the game with limited time.


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 3, 2020)

i feel like nintendo is pushing the online subscription so you can experience other variations of items


----------



## Acies (Jun 3, 2020)

For me, there isn't anything other than decorating the island to keep me busy; it's lacking in detail. However, I hope the updates will bring more depth to the game, otherwise, while still not being a bad game in any way, it wouldn't have much to offer. As for now, patience is all that can be done.

But I've got to add that several new features are fantastic so far and that there definitely are massive improvements to the game, it just feels like it was done at the expense of other objectives.

Now that you mention it, I really miss the descriptions in the museum.


----------



## MidnightAura (Jun 3, 2020)

I do like New Horizons but its missing a charm. And this isn’t nostalgia talking, I have all four main animal crossing games and the Happy Home one and I play them daily.

Yes it’s great that we can place furniture outside and we can terraform. (I’ll admit it’s not my thing due to how tedious it is)  And i like being able to select where villagers live. But I feel we lost an awful lot. As previously stated we have lost so much furniture, Npc’s, stores, fruits and activities and I know they might come back. But that’s the thing, no one knows for sure.
It bothers me that in NH we have the least amount of bugs and fish and I’m pretty sure fossils. It bugs me that the above now sells for less.  I feel Nintendo want to encourage turnip trades and furniture/villager  trades as the main way to make money in this game.
My NH villagers are gorgeous to look at but they feel like shells.  I don’t feel connected to them the way I do with my villagers in my multiple other towns in the previous games.  It’s cute when you see them doing yoga (cause there is always someone doing yoga) or running around. But for me, my villagers aren’t cute props for social media pictures. And that’s What they feel like here.

I hate that when I go over and talk to them, (because they Don’t often initiate Conversation) they all compliment me on whatever I’m wearing that day. Regardless of personality, regardless of how many days I’ve worn the same outfit. I have Peanut in my wild world town and she questioned if I was poor as I had been wearing the same outfit for too long.
When they have complimented my outfit, they will Pass comment on what I did yesterday or who visited yesterday. I have to button mash to get some interesting dialogue and if you have two personalities it will be the same.

Yes there was some repetition in the previous games. Usually a catchphrase or sometimes a line of text but it’s not as predictable as NH where I know what they will say next.  In city folk Nan told me she doesn’t like Pudge but wouldn’t tell me why. A few days later Tangy also told me the same thing about Nan and Pudge. The previous villagers would ask Your  opinion on things and actually expect an answer, they would speculate over villager relationships and they felt more like a community. Cute animations of them running and sitting are sweet but their dialogue is just lame. I don’t get the impression my villagers like each other, I rarely see them interact, they maybe ping me about once a day. Where are the favours? Where is the requests to visit or you visit them. New horizons is okay but it’s more island builder than animal crossing


----------



## katineko (Jun 3, 2020)

Vextro said:


> They developers have said that they will be adding free updates for 2 years so maybe they will add what they couldn't while developing, they even took more time to finish the game so it must've been quite a lot of work to develop the game and polish it so I guess they didn't have much more time to keep delaying to add tons of more content.
> 
> They probably will keep adding new things and probably minigames in later updates, we just gotta wait to see. I do have to agree though that from other games, there does feel like quite a bit of stuff they left out... especially villager text, it's just not as great in this game and runs out quickly. I really hope they add more stuff to make the game interesting




I've been trying to find the original statements the developers have made about working on NH for 2-3 years or so. Perhaps it is in a direct?
And what is the Who automation feature  for dialogue? I saw it mentioned a few posts back


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 3, 2020)

MidnightAura said:


> Yes it’s great that we can place furniture outside and we can terraform. (I’ll admit it’s not my thing due to how tedious it is)  And i like being able to select where villagers live. But I feel we lost an awful lot. As previously stated we have lost so much furniture, Npc’s, stores, fruits and activities and I know they might come back. But that’s the thing, no one knows for sure.




This is really where I can agree with others on NH feeling more empty. And it sucks that we actually don't have a guarantee that we'll see expansive upgrades or anything even beyond just getting back what previous games already had.



MidnightAura said:


> It bothers me that in NH we have the least amount of bugs and fish and I’m pretty sure fossils. It bugs me that the above now sells for less.  I feel Nintendo want to encourage turnip trades and furniture/villager  trades as the main way to make money in this game.



There are more of all of those things in NH actually. Slightly more, but more.

And yes, Nintendo is clearly trying to establish an economy and one that promotes online trading. I mean we have enough players to establish something as big as Nookazon. It's kind of amazing.



MidnightAura said:


> My NH villagers are gorgeous to look at but they feel like shells.  I don’t feel connected to them the way I do with my villagers in my multiple other towns in the previous games.  It’s cute when you see them doing yoga (cause there is always someone doing yoga) or running around. But for me, my villagers aren’t cute props for social media pictures. And that’s What they feel like here.



This is exactly how I felt about New Leaf (I haven't played any of the older games). Even comparing the villager-on-villager dialogue, New Leaf sounds stale and lifeless. It almost caters to the player in a way the New Horizons doesn't because they villager conversations are written so well in my opinion that they sound like they are doing things when I'm not around. The biggest difference between my playstyle with New Leaf and New Horizons, however, is that I've just played NH way more because New Leaf got boring for me quickly. That probably makes a difference.




MidnightAura said:


> I hate that when I go over and talk to them, (because they Don’t often initiate Conversation) they all compliment me on whatever I’m wearing that day. Regardless of personality, regardless of how many days I’ve worn the same outfit. I have Peanut in my wild world town and she questioned if I was poor as I had been wearing the same outfit for too long.
> 
> When they have complimented my outfit, they will Pass comment on what I did yesterday or who visited yesterday. I have to button mash to get some interesting dialogue and if you have two personalities it will be the same.
> 
> Yes there was some repetition in the previous games. Usually a catchphrase or sometimes a line of text but it’s not as predictable as NH where I know what they will say next.  In city folk Nan told me she doesn’t like Pudge but wouldn’t tell me why. A few days later Tangy also told me the same thing about Nan and Pudge. The previous villagers would ask Your opinion on things and actually expect an answer, they would speculate over villager relationships and they felt more like a community. Cute animations of them running and sitting are sweet but their dialogue is just lame. I don’t get the impression my villagers like each other, I rarely see them interact, they maybe ping me about once a day. Where are the favours? Where is the requests to visit or you visit them. New horizons is okay but it’s more island builder than animal crossing



Okay, so I think this may be where Nintendo is to blame because everyone is not getting the same experience. Everything you are talking about here I have had happened consistently in New Horizons. I've had a comment from every personality about me changing my outfit, wearing the same outfit for a week, changing my hair, changing my outfit several days in a row, I've been asked multiple questions, had villagers comment on other villagers, requests to buy things from them, find an animal for them, treasure hunts, villagers randomly ping me just to tell me some random out of the blue thing that's hilarious...I feel bad that some people aren't getting this is experience and I can't just say "see, it's there" because if it's not being available to everyone then it is bad development (I have noticed that context dialogs about what you did yesterday seem to be triggered before any other dialogue). So while I have a polar opposite experience to you, if you haven't experienced these things and you are playing consistently then it's no wonder the villagers feel like shells and that's a fault of New Horizons development.

I'll try to end my thoughts about this thread by saying that I have been watching some gameplay of Wild World and wow, the dialogue is pretty great. To me New Leaf feel off from that and New Horizons is back on form with the colorful dialogue but I can't deny that there seems to be way more dialogue in Wild World then New Leaf or New Horizons and that disappoints me because even if I compare New Horizons favorable to New Leaf...the games are like 6-7 years apart. I'll reiterate again that New Horizons s_hould_ be leaps and bound ahead.


----------



## bebebese (Jun 3, 2020)

katineko said:


> I've been trying to find the original statements the developers have made about working on NH for 2-3 years or so. Perhaps it is in a direct?



It's from an interview with Aya Kyoguku, the game's producer, a day after release, although I worry that it's been taken a little out of context. Here's the part where it comes from: 

*How much do you see New Horizons evolving over time versus other animal crossing games? You know, are there possibilities of expansions or things like more fish or fossils? How far could this expand, and will there be future updates?

Kyoguku*: So as far as the actual details and planning of the updates, we're still working on it. We want you to wait for further details to be announced. But I can definitely say that I'm really sure there will be an update and this includes Bunny Day for April. Animal Crossing is a game where you're able to enjoy seasonal changes throughout the year, and it syncs with real time and through that you are able to basically sync your real life with the game. We want to make sure that in two years or three years down the road, players will still continue to find new surprises in the game. So we hope to create an update that you can do that with.​
To me that sounds a little more like players will still see "new" things about the game (like the stuff that changes with each season.... in hindsight this could mean those elusive cherry blossom recipes, lol), rather than there being a plan of updates over the course of 2-3 years.

...The only confirmed update at the time was for Bunny Day... oh dear


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lots of good comments on this thread!

It is a good topic.

I don’t play many video games. Since I bought “New Leaf” in 2013, I played “Super Mario Odyssey,” with its release in 2017, until it was played out (at some point in 2018). That’s it.

So, it is “Animal Crossing” for me.

“New Horizons” _is_ incomplete. The Internet allowed the game creators and developers the freedom to not have to complete “New Horizons” and get it manufactured and released for March 20, 2020. That they can add in updates over time. (My copy is digital.)

What that does for me is encourage me to not play it too often. Like anybody else, I was playing “New Horizons” for hours every day since its release. But, given the way content is getting added, I don’t need to be doing that. And, lately, I may play a given day (an actual day) for no more than two hours. (The time goes by fast.)

“New Horizons” is designed to be around for the better part of ten years. They don’t want to turn around and have to release a new “Animal Crossing” in five years—or, worse, under five years (like three years).

They deliberately do not want to give us anything that comes anywhere close to feeling complete. (Certainly not this soon after its release.)

Personally, I didn’t bother with Easter. So, I have none of that furniture. I was not on the Internet yet. I did get on with the game bringing in Leif. May Day maze, to meet Rover, sucked. (I have two humans and just used my main one. That’s how lousy that was.) The Stamps, at the Museum, also did not impress me—but at least I didn’t waste as much time with that as I did with the stupid maze. And I don’t want to meet up with Reese and Cyrus for a wedding thing because, frankly, I want them again as regulars. And I want Cyrus to deal with the types of furniture pieces I refer to in the next paragraph.

The furniture in this game is very wanting for two reasons: 1. The colors that are, if I can phrase it this way,_ island-specific_ are deliberately limiting (again, Nintendo wants us on the Internet!)—and that it makes it, for me personally, very annoying; 2. It discourages me from not wanting to go all out in decorating humans’ houses because of the color mismatches and, of course, lack of food. When it comes to food, I have the fruit basket and cups of coffee. I have not yet encountered coconut juice. And I have certainly not included any of those “Welcome amiibo”/“New Leaf” items like desserts. (Those are badly needed. I did not truly play “Pocket Camp,” as some others did, because of what I did play I did not like the game.) So, to have a kitchen in which I can have just those, and the frying pan, is not good. _Not good, “Animal Crossing: New Horizons”!_

There is something else I don’t like.

The flowers are overly complicated. It is overly complicated trying to get blue roses. I know I have been doing some things wrong. But the hybrid reds, and then other flowers surrounding it (and I lose a little track), are a nuisance. 

This game is _work_.

What I intend to do is disregard any of the nonsense opinions about time-traveling (_TheBitBlock_, on YouTube, is especially idiotic given his Dream Address travels, from the first five years of “New Leaf,” were in to towns which were time-traveled), and work on designing the layout and look that inches closer and closer to what I may want to achieve. Right now, I am working on exteriors of islanders’ houses. Their backyards. And I am rearranging parts of the island. I am also dealing with those flowers. Trying to get an idea of what I can do with what I have come up with so far. What I am doing, quite frankly, is take the limitations that I have so far and try to make my island look and feel more like an island.


----------



## moon_child (Jun 3, 2020)

Whoah wait is my game glitched or what because my villager interactions in NH is just nothing like people are saying here. I rarely get repeat dialogues and my villagers tell me a lot of stuff. I can even ask them if they’re in a bad mood and find out what happened and I could actually either make them feel better about it or scold them or give them advice. Like one time when I had Ed he was just getting into so many fights with my other villagers and once he told me it’s because he got a gift from Molly and he didn’t like it and I had the option to scold him and tell him to at least appreciate that he got a gift from her and not be mad that he didn’t like it and then he said ok you have a point and he said he’ll change his perspective on it or something. I’ve had so much diverse dialogues with them ranging from funny crackheaded ones (Audie told Chief that she thinks the only people she can trust in the island is me and Chief and Chief told me about it and he’s laughing because Audie didn’t even mention Tom Nook lololololollllll) to very introspective ones like Stitches sulking because people say he’s immature. Lol. I also had one villager ask me what music and tv show I’m into so I said an answer that’s very specific to me (other is the choice I made and the game prompted for the specific genre) and he never forgot about it. What’s more, he spread it all over town that another villager asked me one time if I’m still into that genre or what. They also asked me what I want to be when I grow up (I’m already a grown up so I just answered this for kicks). Lol. And now it’s spread like wildfire and no one will let me hear the end of it. One time I island hopped like crazy and got a lot of raw materials so I crafted all of them and sold them for bells and the next day, a villager told me that she got worried because she heard I started doing some stuff and I JUST WON’T STOP. She got worried that I lost it and really won’t stop making stuff. Lol. I couldn’t stop cracking up over that.

So is my game glitched or what? Because I do still play NL and well, in my town that I’ve had since launch, villagers still tell me how I can take a picture if I want to. YES. They still tell me that tutorial dialogue AFTER 7 YEARS (?). That and I’m looking as fair as a few number of cucumbers. So I really don’t get what’s happening. Why are people complaining about villager interactions in NH so much when it’s so deep and rich in my game? Is my NH copy different than the rest of the world’s?


----------



## katineko (Jun 3, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Whoah wait is my game glitched or what because my villager interactions in NH is just nothing like people are saying here. I rarely get repeat dialogues and my villagers tell me a lot of stuff. I can even ask them if they’re in a bad mood and find out what happened and I could actually either make them feel better about it or scold them or give them advice. Like one time when I had Ed he was just getting into so many fights with my other villagers and once he told me it’s because he got a gift from Molly and he didn’t like it and I had the option to scold him and tell him to at least appreciate that he got a gift from her and not be mad that he didn’t like it and then he said ok you have a point and he said he’ll change his perspective on it or something. I’ve had so much diverse dialogues with them ranging from funny crackheaded ones (Audie told Chief that she thinks the only people she can trust in the island is me and Chief and Chief told me about it and he’s laughing because Audie didn’t even mention Tom Nook lololololollllll) to very introspective ones like Stitches sulking because people say he’s immature. Lol. I also had one villager ask me what music and tv show I’m into so I said an answer that’s very specific to me (other is the choice I made and the game prompted for the specific genre) and he never forgot about it. What’s more, he spread it all over town that another villager asked me one time if I’m still into that genre or what. They also asked me what I want to be when I grow up (I’m already a grown up so I just answered this for kicks). Lol. And now it’s spread like wildfire and no one will let me hear the end of it. One time I island hopped like crazy and got a lot of raw materials so I crafted all of them and sold them for bells and the next day, a villager told me that she got worried because she heard I started doing some stuff and I JUST WON’T STOP. She got worried that I lost it and really won’t stop making stuff. Lol. I couldn’t stop cracking up over that.
> 
> So is my game glitched or what? Because I do still play NL and well, in my town that I’ve had since launch, villagers still tell me how I can take a picture if I want to. YES. They still tell me that tutorial dialogue AFTER 7 YEARS (?). That and I’m looking as fair as a few number of cucumbers. So I really don’t get what’s happening. Why are people complaining about villager interactions in NH so much when it’s so deep and rich in my game? Is my NH copy different than the rest of the world’s?



That's really interesting because this has been my experience as well. I was wondering why so many people have been talking about how lackluster the NH dialogue is compared the other games.


----------



## stiney (Jun 3, 2020)

I got curious so I compared the furniture, wallpaper, and flooring listed on moriDB for NL vs that on VillagerDB for NH.

At launch, New Leaf had 1271 furniture items. Welcome Amiibo added an additional 493 furniture items. New Horizons has 1069 furniture items. Some of those items were PWPs in NL, so you can knock that number down slightly, but that's about 202 items more in NL at launch without adjusting for PWPs.

At launch, New Leaf had 119 types of flooring. Welcome Amiibo added 42 more. None of these were rugs. New Horizons has 308 rugs and types of flooring. (I don't see an easy way to filter out rugs vs flooring on VillagerDB unfortunately. NH has 147 more types of flooring than NL did *after* WA came out.

At launch, New Leaf had 125 types of wallpaper. Welcome Amiibo added 26. New Horizons has 247 wallpaper options. NH has 96 more types of wallpaper than NL did *after* WA came out.

So yes. NL did have more furniture items at launch than NH does. Presumably, NH is going to have more event furniture added for some of the upcoming holidays like Halloween, Harvest Festival, and Toy Day, which would account for some of the discrepancies (that's 40-60 items right there if they reintroduce the Creepy, Spooky, Harvest, and Jingle series)--I don't think the Bunny Day items were in NH at launch but were added via patch, but I could be misremembering. But NH has vastly more wallpaper and flooring, so this seems like a trade-off with total items being not that far off.


----------



## niko2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Petitions were funny, I hope they add them back! Actually I really love NH cause I'm a lot into decorating and online play (it's so easy to visit other islands with dodo codes), but I miss some stuff like villagers visiting you etc. And please nerf the bugs dialog of lazys :s


----------



## moon_child (Jun 3, 2020)

stiney said:


> I got curious so I compared the furniture, wallpaper, and flooring listed on moriDB for NL vs that on VillagerDB for NH.
> 
> At launch, New Leaf had 1271 furniture items. Welcome Amiibo added an additional 493 furniture items. New Horizons has 1069 furniture items. Some of those items were PWPs in NL, so you can knock that number down slightly, but that's about 202 items more in NL at launch without adjusting for PWPs.
> 
> ...



I’m also probably in the minority here but the wallpapers / floorings / furniture in NH are way classier in my opinion. We might not have a lot of those series furnitures available in NL but to me, the NH ones are more or less more practical to use in the house. I hated almost all NL sets except for maybe the Alpine and Rococo ones. The rest of the NL sets are just so tacky and childish I would never put them on my own house to decorate because they look so garish. The ones in NH, though limited and sometimes basic, are easier on the eyes, more practical, sophisticated and good enough for me to decorate my house with.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 3, 2020)

Lol if they released everything from day 1, so many people would've hacked, TT, or whatever to just collect everything and it would have sort of ruined the game imo. I agree there is a lack of furniture but I don't think its a big enough deal or soils the actual game. I think we should expect the slow introduction of more furniture/ villager conversations/ and other content over time which is more pleasing to me than dropping a collectithon from day 1.


----------



## Neechan (Jun 3, 2020)

MidnightAura said:


> It bothers me that in NH we have the least amount of bugs and fish



Wait, let me stop you there, as this is wrong information, NL had 72 bugs and fish while NH has 80


----------



## loveclove (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm a new AC player, never played any of the previous games. I really enjoy the game, there's so much to do everyday and don't miss anything, I'll just be glad if anything new comes along. Maybe try not comparing it so much to the other ones and enjoy it for what it is?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh, I can't believe I forgot to mention the biggest reason that it feels incomplete to me! Nook's store only has one upgrade!

I know people say that it is okay for things to be missing because the game is releasing in chunks, but without a roadmap for where the game is going, it is so hard to know if it will ever feel complete. I wish Nintendo gave us an idea of what they are planning.


----------



## OOstin (Jun 3, 2020)

It seems like Nintendo releases unfinished games these days. I love AC:NH, don't get me wrong... but I was left scratching my head when they released Redd and Leif. It was an update that I felt should have been in-game from launch.


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 4, 2020)

stiney said:


> At launch, New Leaf had 1271 furniture items. Welcome Amiibo added an additional 493 furniture items. New Horizons has 1069 furniture items. Some of those items were PWPs in NL, so you can knock that number down slightly, but that's about 202 items more in NL at launch without adjusting for PWPs.



In that furnishings count are multiple colors of an item considered unique items? Because that changes things significantly. There are far fewer unique furniture sets in this game. 

Regarding the predictability of the dialogue, it is definitely a bit more one-note from my experience, at least for the initial dialog of the day. And certain things seem to be very repetitive. I know that Peppies are always going to say that they will eat a piece of fruit that you gift them so fast that it will be RUDE. And Lazies are going to eat their fruit with the bugs. Always. (They're always talking about bugs instead of napping, eating, comic books, and playtime, in general.) If you talk to a villager more than twice in one day, they throw you attitude about it (especially uchis) so probably a lot of people stop trying to talk to them after that. It's only after the third time that more flavorful conversation starts to happen. Also, the more you build your friendship level with them, the more opportunities you will get for missions and other sorts of interactions. But the baseline dialog, the stuff that happens when you talk to them once or twice a day, is very repetititve. Buongiorno. That's Italian for you're going to have a good giorno.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 4, 2020)

can everyone stop romanticizing new leaf lmao yeah it was fun but when you finished your town and unlocked everything it was so boring, not to mention how you:
- couldn’t put furniture anywhere outdoors, it all had to be done with pwps and there weren’t enough of them and a lot of them were weird. remember that giant boot and the weird spinny globe?
- yeah there was more furniture but all of it was basically living room/bedroom furniture! there was no variety because none of it was meant to go outdoors. in this game there are less indoor furniture sets but so many different types of things to make so many different types of cool areas!
- couldn’t choose where your villagers went so you constantly had to worry about someone plopping their house directly on top of everything you’d created
- had to play basically every day or else risk your dreamies moving away without telling you
- couldn’t craft anything so you had to bring everything to cyrus to customize and tbh most of the available patterns left a lot to be desired
- couldn’t hold more than 16 items (including tools) without using your letter slots, and then you couldn’t take out new letters til you cleared those slots
- couldn’t use the tool ring or the wardrobe screens we have now, so you had to cycle though EVERY tool to get to the one you wanted and when you wanted to change your clothes you had to scroll through your tiny storage and try to remember what an item looked like, then put it in your probably full pockets, then drag it onto you to wear it, only to realize it doesn’t match like you thought so back to square 1. 

like i loved new leaf and got really deep into it but it had so many flaws and it got so boring once you unlocked everything and was so stressful because there was always a chance of losing a favorite villager. new horizons is so much better and so much more chill and so much nicer done, PLUS we’re getting all these updates throughout the year to add EVEN MORE stuff.

not saying it’s wrong to feel like it’s incomplete right now since i mean technically it is, they haven’t released everything yet that they plan to give us. but don’t sit here and say new leaf was so much better when it was literally not. the people who think that can just go back to the tiny screens and blocky fuzzy pixelated graphics that they love so much lmao and the rest of us will enjoy this pretty, peaceful game as it comes out.


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

stickymice said:


> In that furnishings count are multiple colors of an item considered unique items? Because that changes things significantly. There are far fewer unique furniture sets in this game.



No, that doesn't count the multiple colors of an item as unique items. VillagerDB has one entry per item, like the in-game catalog, and the color variations are part of that. If you search "Indoor/outdoor furniture" with the filter to only show New Horizons items, you get 1069 unique items. (If they were counted separately, the number would be higher than from NL but I don't think that's a fair comparison since many NL items could be customized to be different colors but only counted as one item).  The total furniture difference is about 200 items. 

Many series/sets from previous games are gone, that's true (like the modern series, which I always hated), or partially subsumed into a different color variation (like the green and blue series being customization options of the wood DIY furniture), or sort-of-but-differently represented (cute taking over for lovely, rattan for cabana, and the log DIYs for the cabin series, with the individual items in the new series varying from the originals). 

The gap between the furniture items is not as large as people make it out to be, though I understand that's driven by the fact that they totally overhauled the furniture available. I'd be interested to see an item-by-item comparison of NL to NH items but I don't have that kind of time lol.

There are far more tops in NL than in NH because instead of the arctic camo, desert camo, and camo shirts being counted as three unique tops as they were in NL, you get one top, the camo tee, that comes in multiple colors (and there are way more variations of the camo tee than were in NL, it just catalogs as essentially one entry).


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 4, 2020)

I looked through all the indoor/outdoor items listed on VillagerDB and to be honest a laaaarge amount of them are those insect models... And fish models, and allll those varieties of wreaths. So it's probably lacking a lot more than it just seems from the numbers


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 4, 2020)

I personally have not played NL but with all of these comparison, it makes it sound like NL was this overly complete and complex AC game, as in it's the best of all AC games. Am I getting the wrong vibe?


----------



## moon_child (Jun 4, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> I personally have not played NL but with all of these comparison, it makes it sound like NL was this overly complete and complex AC game, as in it's the best of all AC games. Am I getting the wrong vibe?



Differing opinions between players, I guess. I played all the games. I still have my NL towns until now and while I did enjoy NL during its time, there’s just SO MANY things / issues I had with it that were addressed so perfectly in NH so to me, personally, NH is miles and miles better compared to NL in terms of gameplay experience. Indeed, there may be less furniture, buildings and NPCs in NH but it doesn’t bother me enough to say I would prefer NL over NH because HELL NO I can never go back to that NL lifestyle anymore after NH. Lol.

If you’re curious, there are still some NL gameplays on YouTube, I think, that you can watch to get an idea of the difference. If you can, find those that were done prior to the Welcome Amiibo update for a fairer comparison.


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> I looked through all the indoor/outdoor items listed on VillagerDB and to be honest a laaaarge amount of them are those insect models... And fish models, and allll those varieties of wreaths. So it's probably lacking a lot more than it just seems from the numbers
> oh and KK albums


KK Albums are under music, not furniture items. It's a good point about the models though. 168 items with the word "model" in the name (including the non-Flick models and modeling clay etc) are in NH. NH does not have the 20 fossil models from NL. So yes, about 160 models are in the furniture items, 360 furniture difference.


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 4, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Differing opinions between players, I guess. I played all the games. I still have my NL towns until now and while I did enjoy NL during its time, there’s just SO MANY things / issues I had with it that were addressed so perfectly in NH so to me, personally, NH is miles and miles better compared to NL in terms of gameplay experience. Indeed, there may be less furniture, buildings and NPCs in NH but it doesn’t bother me enough to say I would prefer NL over NH because HELL NO I can never go back to that NL lifestyle anymore after NH. Lol.
> 
> If you’re curious, there are still some NL gameplays on YouTube, I think, that you can watch to get an idea of the difference. If you can, find those that were done prior to the Welcome Amiibo update for a fairer comparison.



I actually tried watching some NL video and call me spoiled but the graphics, especially when rendered on YouTube...lol. Folks are just using their phone camera to record their screen and it'll only take a couple of mins before I get dizzy watching said vid.

That's why I am always wondering how much of a better game it is or is it nostalgia. I mean, I've gone back to watch some movies that I swear was one of the best movies I've watched as a kid, then I started to question my taste after the fact, haha.


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Differing opinions between players, I guess. I played all the games. I still have my NL towns until now and while I did enjoy NL during its time, there’s just SO MANY things / issues I had with it that were addressed so perfectly in NH so to me, personally, NH is miles and miles better compared to NL in terms of gameplay experience. Indeed, there may be less furniture, buildings and NPCs in NH but it doesn’t bother me enough to say I would prefer NL over NH because HELL NO I can never go back to that NL lifestyle anymore after NH. Lol.
> 
> If you’re curious, there are still some NL gameplays on YouTube, I think, that you can watch to get an idea of the difference. If you can, find those that were done prior to the Welcome Amiibo update for a fairer comparison.


I can't believe you don't prefer a game where when you picked up fruit, it didn't stack and you had to manually stack it yourself! And where all bells picked up went into your pocket, never your wallet!


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 4, 2020)

I honestly think that a lot of people don't like the philosophy change behind ACNH compared to the previous games. Since Nintendo has figured out they can have updates in games, that is influencing how they let us interact with content. I bet that a lot of people might be happier in the game once they let us have access to all the content that the game is supposed to have in it instead of updating throughout the year.


----------



## radiical (Jun 4, 2020)

I agree, but at the same time I would greatly prefer what we currently have (a really strong base for a game with a lot of desperately needed new core features like terraforming and the ability to place furniture outside) with more content added later than a weak foundation with a lot of fluff. So I'm not upset. I would also rather play a somewhat empty game that gradually gains content over three years than wait an extra three years before playing at all. 

I really admire the dedication the Animal Crossing development team has to preserve their employee's mental health and wellbeing by pushing back the release (and I also expect by giving us less initial content) so I don't mind waiting. I wish more developers cared that much about their employees


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 4, 2020)

it's because it is, in comparison.

in new leaf, we had plenty of shops just at our fingertips whenever we wanted during the day - fortune tellers, shampoodles, able sisters, museum, nooks, leifs, club LOL, post office, photo booth, train station, campsite and DIVING hasn't been added yet

however in new horizons, it's been shortened to just standalone building of the airport, nooks, able sisters and museum. it seems like a big downgrade, but really it's just features presumably that will be added in the future? by the free updates alone, the game will get bigger and bigger and will add more of the features we know and love. it's probably a tactic to keep playing picking up their switches to play again for the new things, and it works as far as i'm aware


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 4, 2020)

stiney said:


> KK Albums are under music, not furniture items. It's a good point about the models though. 168 items with the word "model" in the name (including the non-Flick models and modeling clay etc) are in NH. NH does not have the 20 fossil models from NL. So yes, about 160 models are in the furniture items, 360 furniture difference.


Ooooh right yeah I just saw I had my filters set up wrong, I take the KK album thing back!!!
But yes there are also about 26 wreaths that are just random flowers, I didn't count all the unique ones because I feel those belong to furniture series but that's a lot of random flowers.
360 furniture items is a lot


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 4, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, NH is a massive improvement in many significant ways. Overall I love the game, and the number of hours I've logged already during this pandemic is probably as much as I've logged in a year with NL. (Wow... yeah.) However, the criticisms I've heard are still valid. People play the game for many reasons, and a strong reason is NPC interactions. In some ways the quality of these interactions has gone down. They've softened the tone of personalities, they've made Snooties more like Elegant Ladies and Crankies more like Old Guys. I remember having to work hard to earn my snooty villager's friendship in NL. She didn't start the game out liking me very much, but over time she warmed up to me and stopped being so harsh. When she gave me her picture, it meant a lot more. But here, snooties are sweet to you right from day one.

And as I already said, there is too much repeat dialog for daily encounters. Writing is probably far less expensive than designing hundreds of unique items and then building them into the game. But writing is the heart of the interactions. I wish there were 10, or even 5 different responses to me giving a villager a piece of fruit instead of just the same exact response every single time. That kills the immersive aspect of the experience. I'm so happy they added more life to the villagers in other ways (Singing! Dancing! Exercise! Shopping with little purses! Chomping on a popsicle!) but I just wish they added more variety to the dialog. I want this to be a long-term relationship too, Nintendo, but the stale conversation makes it less exciting.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 4, 2020)

coderp said:


> It is incomplete, by virtue of them adding new/reintroduced items via updates. That is the definition of releasing an incomplete game, and it's not like any previous title they've released. Some like it, some despise it. I personally think it was a bad idea to lock things like shop upgrades or furniture series behind DLC updates. It reeks of them forcing us into long-term Online subscriptions. My $0.02.



You don't need a NSO sub to download updates. You need a free Nintendo Account (not just on the switch, its linked to your email but free). Thats it. The NSO sub allows you to play online.


----------



## coderp (Jun 4, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> You don't need a NSO sub to download updates. You need a free Nintendo Account (not just on the switch, its linked to your email but free). Thats it. The NSO sub allows you to play online.


I know, and that's good. I didnt mean to imply that you did need to be subscribed for updates. I'm just thinking that they planned this game to be paced out because they know that will keep more people subscribed long term, specifically for furniture which seems to be locked to one color variation per town, if they release more like that.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 4, 2020)

it feels incomplete because it _is_ incomplete! 

Nintendo has promised updates with new content for the next 1-3ish years, so we are just gonna have to wait to experience the entire game. I personally am trying to withhold judgement on the game until Nintendo has released its "final" update to complete the game, which won't be for a while so its been a little hard. I'm super inpatient, but I'm glad Nintendo does have these updates planned, because youre right, without it the game feels like its missing something.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 4, 2020)

i get what you mean! the lack of furniture and npcs highlight how hollow the game can feel at times. i want more food items! i want the old sets back! i want brewster and katrina and others back! i want diving back! i get that it'll all come out eventually but i do wish that, instead of updating it for 2-3 years, nintendo had just given everything to us from the start. that's simply a personal preference, since i like to have everything to work with before i get started on my island's layout, so working on my island knowing that other buildings and decor will be added in time can be a little stressful!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 5, 2020)

I feel like New Horizons feels so incomplete because the game doesn’t include a lot of sets, like the rococo set, mermaid set, princess series, etc. I also miss how Gracie Grace was in New Leaf!! The closest thing we can get that is like Gracy Grace is Label, but I don’t feel accomplished when I completed the task, and all I get is pieces of clothing. I want New Horizons to add Gracy Grace to one of their updates, and also Reese and Cy-Guy as well. There was this one time where I put an absurd amount over a furniture, and my villager actually bought it!! Anyways, I also miss the update where we speak over the microphone of our 3ds and our villagers would hear us. These little things made ACNL so enjoyable, and while I understand that they can’t just copy and paste everything in new leaf, removing some of these make ACNH feel empty at times.


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 5, 2020)

I think that people are somewhat missing something here: by design, this game is on a deserted island. You're going to start off with the kind of bare basics in terms of NPCs, and eventually, you're going to get more people come along as time goes by... so while the game feels kind of incomplete _now_, in a year or three it'll feel much more rewarding because more stuff has come to the island. Maybe we'll have actual shops for the travelling merchants (although I'm actually a big fan of having travelling merchants?), maybe we can change the size of our houses, maybe there'll be some stuff like the lighthouse in GC or Boondox in WW... we don't know!

It's still kinda frustrating, tho. There's *tons* of furniture I miss from the older games that hasn't turned up yet, and while the actual dialogue itself's improved over New Leaf imo, the fact I can't do much for villagers very often is kind of annoying (although I like the gift feature), and the decision to drag holidays over a longer period of time, although they're much more in-depth than before, hasn't been done very well?


----------



## buny (Jun 5, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> I think that people are somewhat missing something here: by design, this game is on a deserted island. You're going to start off with the kind of bare basics in terms of NPCs, and eventually, you're going to get more people come along as time goes by... so while the game feels kind of incomplete _now_, in a year or three it'll feel much more rewarding because more stuff has come to the island. Maybe we'll have actual shops for the travelling merchants (although I'm actually a big fan of having travelling merchants?), maybe we can change the size of our houses, maybe there'll be some stuff like the lighthouse in GC or Boondox in WW... we don't know!
> 
> It's still kinda frustrating, tho. There's *tons* of furniture I miss from the older games that hasn't turned up yet, and while the actual dialogue itself's improved over New Leaf imo, the fact I can't do much for villagers very often is kind of annoying (although I like the gift feature), and the decision to drag holidays over a longer period of time, although they're much more in-depth than before, hasn't been done very well?




aaaaa i love the gift feature as well .w.

i have to agree about holidays :c i like the wedding event with Reese and Cyrus, but i was hoping it would be something different each day >.>


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 5, 2020)

I am wondering, is there a known number of unique furniture count in New Leaf? Not talking about color variation since NH allows for customization, simply the models. Interested to see how many actual furniture are available in both games.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 5, 2020)

I agree, something seems missing, I can't really point it out really well but something needs to be added tbh, I think it's the lack of furniture sets? I mean we already have a lot but not as much as in NL, I would like some of the furniture sets back or maybe redesigned to fit other sets better and not just their respective sets? That'll be great tbh as I want more variety in terms of furnitures! Plus some shops and certaim features and aspects present in the game before were removed, so I really get the feeling of it being incomplete...


----------



## katineko (Jun 5, 2020)

It makes me wonder that since NH is relatively young, that maybe some people haven't experienced or seen certain things as of yet. For example, weather patterns like thunderstorms, things you could find like four-leaf clovers, etc. I mean, even certain sections of some of the bigger online guides on games sites don't have their information complete in certain sections of the game yet. I don't know, maybe it is also because some people TT a lot and rush through, playing hours at a time for reasons mentioned before, and the feature/content is marked as simply not in the game. Not to say that there is actually content missing of course.

One of my concerns have been the fact that Nintendo did say 2-3 years of updates and so on, but will they stick to it despite all the other new games coming out? And, they also seem to be focusing more on Pocket Camp for some reason. Was there more than one team working on NH? I heard something being the same as Splatoon 2 earlier. I wish that we kind of had a rough timeline with the coming updates.


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 5, 2020)

katineko said:


> It makes me wonder that since NH is relatively young, that maybe some people haven't experienced or seen certain things as of yet. For example, weather patterns like thunderstorms, things you could find like four-leaf clovers, etc. I mean, even certain sections of some of the bigger online guides on games sites don't have their information complete in certain sections of the game yet. I don't know, maybe it is also because some people TT a lot and rush through, playing hours at a time for reasons mentioned before, and the feature/content is marked as simply not in the game. Not to say that there is actually content missing of course.
> 
> One of my concerns have been the fact that Nintendo did say 2-3 years of updates and so on, but will they stick to it despite all the other new games coming out? And, they also seem to be focusing more on Pocket Camp for some reason. Was there more than one team working on NH? I heard something being the same as Splatoon 2 earlier. I wish that we kind of had a rough timeline with the coming updates.


Pocket Camp is an old game tho. They launched back in 2017 so even comparing its current state of the game is a bit tough due to the dev hours already spent. PC is no slouch either with it's revenue. As of Jan 2020, it's Nintendo's 2nd highest revenue generating mobile game IP. Brought in about 131 million, above Mario Kart Tour and Mario Run.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2020)

i feel like we lack a lot of things and it is in some ways unfinished but i also think it's better that we got it at this release rather than having to wait longer. one of the main things i think we are lacking is normal furniture, like tables, beds, dressers etc. pretty much all new leaf sets are gone and i don't expect all the furniture from previous games to be in this game but come on, can't we get something at least? and the missing events, yeah okay... i get that it's long until the real life events will happen so i get postponing adding them to the game but if it had been a finished game those things would be in the game from the start.


----------



## issh0mans (Jun 5, 2020)

i love new horizons. but the lack of furniture items does suck pretty hard. i love the event sets don't get me wrong, but i miss a lot of the old furniture sets. :/ i miss the sloppy set and the sweets set. i also feel like it feels kinda empty because we're missing so many old npcs. no more pelly or phyllis, no copper or booker, no resetti or don (outside of just their voices).​


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 5, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> I am wondering, is there a known number of unique furniture count in New Leaf? Not talking about color variation since NH allows for customization, simply the models. Interested to see how many actual furniture are available in both games.



I went on VillagerDB.

NH has just over 1,000 furniture entries. NL has about 1,700.



Sephiroth said:


> Initially New leaf had ~1200 vs Initially New Horizons ~1,100. The Welcome aiimbo update brought the New leaf total up to ~1,700.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2020)

Each game should build from the previous, but I agree this game feels incomplete.

I get the idea they want this to be an evolving service game. I dislike the roadblocks of them making things only accessible from being online.

The loss of set furniture items is devastating. The NPCs being withheld for month long events is dumb. Even this game's excuse of long events just pushes that in game stuff came at the end in lieu of the crafting mechanic, which is just an improvement to pocket camp.


----------



## Morningowl (Jun 5, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> I went on VillagerDB.
> 
> NH has just over 1,000 furniture entries. NL has about 1,700.


Yes you can complain about lack of furniture but at least make it a fair comparison. Initially New leaf had ~1200 vs Initially New Horizons ~1,100. The Welcome aiimbo update brought the New leaf total up to ~1,700.


----------



## Chachamaru (Jun 5, 2020)

Bruh I just want *more furniture*. Everyones houses be looking the exact same. On my instagram explore page, my god. The same cutesy rooms from a million different people, because there's hardly enough of anything to get creative. 

Everyones islands,  starting to look eerily similar too. (Not talking terraforming, im talking outdoor ideas, etc) It's sad. We really need more furniture, and that's my biggest gripe. I really feel jaded about so many classic sets being booted. For what. Why. 

There shouldn't have to be a once a month update for more furniture/items.. The wedding event, so cute, but.. I need more. I have hit a creative roadblock thanks to the lack of furniture.

Also wouldn't mind some classic animals returning from the series. Can't wait for harriet to come as a wig seller or something, I want longer more feminine hair options.. Bring back isopods and deep sea diving.. Lobsters. Egh...


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 5, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Yes you can complain about lack of furniture but at least make it a fair comparison. Initially New leaf had ~1200 vs Initially New Horizons ~1,100. The Welcome aiimbo update brought the New leaf total up to ~1,700.



Thank you for the clarification - I've updated my post with your information.


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 5, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Yes you can complain about lack of furniture but at least make it a fair comparison. Initially New leaf had ~1200 vs Initially New Horizons ~1,100. The Welcome aiimbo update brought the New leaf total up to ~1,700.


Oo, thanks! That's not too bad.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 5, 2020)

it takes soooo long to complete the nook miles achievements.  Feel like I could never complete the achievements. sigh.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 5, 2020)

maybe i just didn’t get into furniture as much in new leaf but i really am not feeling the “huge lack” of furniture everyone is talking about lmao. there is so much more variety now in types of furniture it’s refreshing to me that we don’t just have 20 different living room sets like in NL! i opened my new leaf game the other day to remember what my town was like and when i went through my house i literally had three different sitting rooms. no house needs three different sitting rooms. 

also imo people’s houses are pretty different? the ones that look the same are mostly people copying trends ie cottage core etc. way more social media presence for acnh which means way more copycats. it’s not hard to make your house feel original with the furniture given imo.

i dunno. i’m still excited to pop balloons and experience the items changing between seasons. has everyone just traded for everything they want and that’s why so many people are bored already with the furniture offerings?


----------



## moon_child (Jun 5, 2020)

fairyring said:


> maybe i just didn’t get into furniture as much in new leaf but i really am not feeling the “huge lack” of furniture everyone is talking about lmao. there is so much more variety now in types of furniture it’s refreshing to me that we don’t just have 20 different living room sets like in NL! i opened my new leaf game the other day to remember what my town was like and when i went through my house i literally had three different sitting rooms. no house needs three different sitting rooms.
> 
> also imo people’s houses are pretty different? the ones that look the same are mostly people copying trends ie cottage core etc. way more social media presence for acnh which means way more copycats. it’s not hard to make your house feel original with the furniture given imo.
> 
> i dunno. i’m still excited to pop balloons and experience the items changing between seasons. has everyone just traded for everything they want and that’s why so many people are bored already with the furniture offerings?



There are only three furniture series I liked in NL, the regal set, the rococo set and the alpine set. The rest are all TACKY as heck full of weird patterns, prints and colors and I would rather have a house full of basic wooden furniture than fill it with those NL sets full of childish, garish designs. And I never popped more than two balloons in NL. Pietro can keep the entire balloon set.


----------

